
Advanced Data Analysis from an Elementary Point of View - seycombi
https://www.stat.cmu.edu/~cshalizi/ADAfaEPoV/
======
kevinalexbrown
This book is a great resource. I've gone back to it frequently. If you're
interested in getting into statistics and machine learning, I cannot recommend
this book highly enough. The motivations are good, and the explanations are
good. Shalizi's class for this book at CMU is highly sought after, and some of
that surely makes its way into this massive book.

~~~
minimaxir
I took 36-402 with Shalizi during my final semester at CMU and liked it a lot.
(although the homework certainly took awhile!)

Notably, it used just as much coding in R as statistical theory, which was
good for me since I was a coder, and less good for the majority of the class.
:P

------
jdosnhss
Before taking this class I didn't know cross validation, bootstrapping or
about double dipping data. I think those are the most important takeaways. The
discussion of causality and building graphical models was good as well.

------
tonetheman
Elementary must be one of those words that does not exactly mean what you
think.

The first formula (regression on page 29) instantly drops some math in there
without any discussion of what it does or how it got there... :(

~~~
resoluteteeth
You could probably get a phd in math using only textbooks with some variation
of "introductory" in the title, so when dealing with math textbooks I
recommend ignoring any words that normal people would interpret as indicating
a certain level of difficulty.

